# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Mesimi i gjuhes italiane

## Auroraa

Ndihmoni ne mesimin e gjuhes italiane. Si psh postimin e alfabetit italisht etjetj. 

tung

----------


## wittstar

> Ndihmoni ne mesimin e gjuhes italiane. Si psh postimin e alfabetit italisht etjetj. 
> 
> tung


http://cyberitalian.com/html/alphabet.htm
Duke levizur mouse mbi cdo njeren nga ato figura ne kete link do te degjosh shqiptimin perkates ne gjuhen italiane.

amare :majmun duke kercyer: e dasht
amore:dashuri
stragnero:i huaj
Dio: Zot

Io apprezzo molto piu il cuore che l'intelletto-N.Bonaparte
Shqiptimi: Io apreco molto pju il kuore ke l'inteleto
Io=une;  aprezzo=vleresoj;  molto piu=shume me teper;  il cuore =zemren;  che=(ne kete kontekst)se sa;  l'intelletto=intelektin

Good luck

-----------------------------------------------------

PS :breshka: y leksion kushton 20 euro.Kjo do te thote qe po ke para,lypsit te pare qe te shohesh jepi  ndonje monedh apo ushqim se i behet qefi dhe bene kaq ftohte saqe neser mbase nuk e sheh me!
Neqoftese keto gjera i ke parasysh vete,atehere ky mesazh ketu ne kete rast eshte i tepert.

----------


## toni007

> kerkoj pun


ke gabu teme ... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## xlindax

Nuk gjen dot nje dizionar??
Po te shkruar alfabetin se si shprehet
Si peshembull alfabeti Shqip qe thuhet A, Bè,Cè,çé ETJ..


A
BI
CI
DI
E
EFFE
GI
AKA
I
XHEI
KAPPA
ELLE
EMME
ENNE
O
PI
QU
ERRE
ESSE
TI
U
VU
DOPPIA VU
IX
YPSILON
ZETA.

----------

